
NPM user nj48 steals “liberated” module names - drinchev
https://www.npmjs.com/~nj48
======
drinchev
I wrote a small paragraph about the warning [1] and how the new modules look
like.

[1] : [http://www.drinchev.com/blog/alert-npm-modules-
hijacked/](http://www.drinchev.com/blog/alert-npm-modules-hijacked/)

